# TOC mystery bike; round rear dropouts



## IngoMike (Nov 28, 2016)

There was another inquiry into these round rear dropouts about a year ago, but no real information came out of the post. A few names of manufacturers were thrown around, but nothing really substantial was presented. I now have this mystery frame with the round rear dropouts, circular discs, and mounting pegs, but no head badge or other info. that I have found. The bike has a serial number of #46053 on the seat stays behind the seat post, no binder bolt. Overall the manufacturing is very nice.
Does anyone have any info. they can provide on this style of dropout/frame? I would appreciate any info. that is provided, thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

My Henry Zahn Black Diamond has those drop-outs
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fo...black-diamond-made-in-buffalo-new-york.78248/


----------



## Iverider (Nov 28, 2016)

I think you mean your Lovely Black Diamond


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 28, 2016)

bricycle said:


> My Lovell Black Diamond has those drop-outs
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fo...black-diamond-made-in-buffalo-new-york.78248/



Hey Bri, is that a Hussey bar and stem on steroids?


----------



## locomotion (Nov 28, 2016)

...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

gtdohn said:


> Hey Bri, is that a Hussey bar and stem on steroids?



Yes it is.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks locomotion! I knew somebody had one......any photos to post?


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 28, 2016)

It looks like Locomotion may have been a little loco in his 100% Erie claim on this bike,,,,from a little more research it looks to be a Daycycle. The chainring, cranks, bars, stem, seatpost, fork crown, head badge holes, as well as the rear dropouts and frame, all match perfectly. I don't know about the Erie, but I think it might be something other than this bike....
Check it out: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1890-daycycle.41014/


----------



## locomotion (Nov 29, 2016)

why do you ask if you are going to tell me I am f..... crazy when I help with a lead?
all I know if that my frame/fork was identical, and that my components are all different than on your bike, and I know my bike to have all it's original parts
and I said I was 100% sure the bike was Erie, not that I was 100% sure your parts were wrong,
so my claim is only 50% Loco, surely not 100% Loco 
I really don't care what your bike is, I was just trying to help with a lead
here is my badge:
crazy of me to think both bikes were the same ..... but wait , the damn head badge are identical as well, just with 2 differents manufacturer on them


----------



## locomotion (Nov 29, 2016)

"Here is some info showing a bankruptcy in 1903 and a web link of Day Manufacturing Co. buying Queen City Cycle Co. in 1896." Quote from Rustyspoke
http://seiz2day.com/lakeviewny/bikefactory.htm




so from this info, my bike = 1895 or 1896, probably 1895 taking into account my serial number and the 250 bikes/a day production rate

and your bike 1896-1903, and from the 1898 photo, it shows the sprocket that is on your bike


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks Loco, your Erie led me to the info. on the Daycycle. All is appreciated, loco or not!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 12, 2017)

Eagle Bicycles used these drop outs too.  Also, there is a frame like these for sale right now on eBay.  It is badged Readington.


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 13, 2017)

see this one


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 14, 2017)

I will be posting this Bike in the for sale thread at some point, but for now if anyone is interested? Please PM me and I will let you know the condition and what else is included. I will ship anywhere in the US for $900.00, for this rare, round dropout, beauty!


----------

